# EVO Magazine - 'Hot Hatch' gathering



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

This months EVO (March 07) contains IMO an absolutley brilliant *16 page(!)* back to back test session of the:

'New' Civic Type R
Golf GTi
Focus ST
Astra VXR
Leon FR
Megane R26

The tests aren't the usual quick blast around, but instead are thorough sessions on both track *and* road. Well worth a read if you can get your hands on a copy as there are some very intersting results!

Cheers

P.S. Toshiba, if possible please can you have a read of it - it might then help change your oh so blinkered view on this particular class of vehicle!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

The top gear mag has a similar "Stig test"]

Infact the honda is the same car (plate)

Good set of reviews.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Autocar are doing a similar ( the same? ) test in next weeks mag. It will be interesting to compare the results. The new civic fares relatively badly in EVO, as it does in Autocar but is rated very highly by CAR magazine. The most interesting contender in my opinion was the Renault, it looks quite an impressive car. The fact that a car can come bottom in one mag and top in another tells me that they are all very good cars separated only by personal opinion. Nobody buy's a sporty car based on figures alone or only one car of its class would ever be sold.


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

You get lots of goodies on the Type R GT for Â£20k but it looks very odd from some angles.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Its a really good read, as always. I bought CAR magazine the other day.......It's utter garbage compared to EVO, it has absolutely nothing going for it, apart from maybe the "good English" (Read it standing up, wave your arms around and you'll look and and sound like Tony Blair, much like reading Captain Beef-Flaps posts). I have to say I'll never buy another motoring magazine. When you read EVO they somehow make it feel like you were right there!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

stephengreen said:


> Autocar are doing a similar ( the same? ) test in next weeks mag.


Indeed, except they have 16 cars including the R32, 130i and the S3

should be good


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> > Autocar are doing a similar ( the same? ) test in next weeks mag.
> ...


Sounds good I suppose (purely for selfish interests to read about the R32!) - but if EVO did it over 16 pages for 6 cars, then to cover 16 cars *properly* would surely take a whole issue!?!


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I have read that review when the magazine came out and was so disappointed with the results for the new Type-R... The Type-R has always been a car that I would never buy, but every time I saw one on the road I would nod with admiration as I felt like it was a proper driver's car. Seems like Honda went a bit too soft on this new one and when I followed the first of these the other day I couldn't help but think it was now all looks and little substance.

Now I nod to the Focus ST... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

I seem to spend half my life weighing up the pros and cons of what to buy next. But i have to say, choosing a "hot hatch" has been the hardest of all. As the secound car it has to meet the needs of shopping trolly in the week and fun driving on the odd occasion i get time at the weekend. I still maintain the Golf is the best driving car i tried but factor in it's 6k more expensive for the same spec, and hasnt got much character or the fun factor, and the ST just pips it, in MY opinion. Having said that, IF i were to choose without taking the wifes needs into account, i would be very tempted by the Megane 230 F1. In fact, certain websites, are offering the car for Â£15.5k! for a hardcore hatch that has got to be the best car and deal ever....i can feel a change of heart coming on! :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> In fact, certain websites, are offering the car for Â£15.5k! for a hardcore hatch that has got to be the best car and deal ever....i can feel a change of heart coming on! :lol:


Have a look at the depreciation, and you will soon change your mind!

Before buying the R32 I considered a Black F1 that my local Renault dealer had on their forecourt. It was Â£20.5k list, they offered a discount of Â£2k, but they projected a 12 month used car value of Â£12k!!! 

I couldn't beleive this, but then I did some research into used Megane values and it's true they are shocking! Check this one out:

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/130756.htm

Great used buy, but where does the depreciation end?!? 

After reading the article I yesterday went and looked at the new Type R and picked up the pricelists etc and it isn't cheap! A new Type R with Nav and a few bits and bobs like a changer etc is still wrong side of Â£20k. Depreciation they reckon isn't too bad, but even the dealer admitted to me that after the novilty factor has worn off the press, he reckons they will drop quite badly and good discounts will become available.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> > Autocar are doing a similar ( the same? ) test in next weeks mag.
> ...


 I'm fortunate that my choice of hatch didnt have to factor in it being our only car, it was a hard enough choice as it was. Not sure which i would choose from that choice of three.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > stephengreen said:
> ...


For me if money wasn't an issue and I could trust Audi again, it would be the S3 - but for VFM the R32 wins hands down IMO.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> > In fact, certain websites, are offering the car for Â£15.5k! for a hardcore hatch that has got to be the best car and deal ever....i can feel a change of heart coming on! :lol:
> ...


Your right about the depreciation it's horrific. BUT if you could buy one at Â£15.5k it wouldnt cost anymore than any other. Im very tempted only if i got the discount

http://www.buymynewcar.co.uk/ViewItem.php?ItemID=86
Went to see one at my local dealer today, it really grabbed my heart strings, Wife's not wearing it though :? 
http://www.channel4.com/4car/di/renault ... ort/5354/2

http://cars.uk.msn.com/Reviews/article. ... id=1375418


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > stephengreen said:
> ...


I must admit I was very tempted, as they are very well specced car as standard and a very nice place to sit (apart from the very odd handbrake!). The car I considered was a black 225 with anthracite wheels, had the Brembo brake upgrade, xenons and Cup chassis. It was a very smooth drive, but I couldn't help but feel it felt underpowered low down the rev range and a bit rear heavy which felt like I was dragging something. Also when I drove it it would *easily* spin it's front wheels, so I found getting the traction down difficult. It may be a trait of the car, or something you would get under control over time - but defo something to bear in mind on your test drive.

Not sure if they do it in any other colour than the yellow but they do however look really good in black with the anthracite wheels! 8)


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> I must admit I was very tempted, as they are very well specced car as standard and a very nice place to sit (apart from the very odd handbrake!). The car I considered was a black 225 with anthracite wheels, had the Brembo brake upgrade, xenons and Cup chassis. It was a very smooth drive, but I couldn't help but feel it felt underpowered low down the rev range and a bit rear heavy which felt like I was dragging something. Also when I drove it it would *easily* spin it's front wheels, so I found getting the traction down difficult. It may be a trait of the car, or something you would get under control over time - but defo something to bear in mind on your test drive.
> 
> Not sure if they do it in any other colour than the yellow but they do however look really good in black with the anthracite wheels! 8)


Its interesting to read your evaluation of the car as it would seem Renault have improved the car in most of the areas you mention. They have given it more power, Brembos and the cup chassis as standard with Xenons as an option. But the biggest improvement would seem to be the LSD as that would seem to eradicate the wheel spin problem you observed. They do the car in Red or blue or for a small and large premium black and yellow respectfully. The previous link i pasted was for pre-reg cars at a scarcely unbelievable Â£14.7k
this link is for main dealer supplied at Â£15.5k
http://www.uk-car-discount.co.uk/user/d ... px?id=3744
I'm going to stop posting about them now because I'm talking myself more and more into buying one!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> Its interesting to read your evaluation of the car as it would seem Renault have improved the car in most of the areas you mention. They have given it more power, Brembos and the cup chassis as standard with Xenons as an option. But the biggest improvement would seem to be the LSD as that would seem to eradicate the wheel spin problem you observed. They do the car in Red or blue or for a small and large premium black and yellow respectfully. The previous link i pasted was for pre-reg cars at a scarcely unbelievable Â£14.7k
> this link is for main dealer supplied at Â£15.5k
> http://www.uk-car-discount.co.uk/user/d ... px?id=3744
> I'm going to stop posting about them now because I'm talking myself more and more into buying one!


Just had a look on the Renaultsport site and to get it in black with xenons will cost just and extra Â£860! 

At the sort of money you are quoting and with the main options now standard, it certainly is something to strongly consider over the ST.

Bargain! 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Oh BTW SG, if you do get one you might want to check these guys out...

http://www.k-tecracing.com/

...lots of *very* affordable tuning, from a reputable company.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

stephengreen said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > stephengreen said:
> ...


Im with mr Powell. R32 is a joy.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Great used buy, but where does the depreciation end?!?


I think it ends around the 11K mark (in terms of 3 yr old cars)
Looks at the Clio 182 - 18 months ago you could pick one up for low 9's, possibly into the 8K's but proces have really firmed up. I think the 225 Trophy / Cup / F1 thing willl be a great used buy in 18mths, and it will hold it's value afterwards.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nothing to quantify in these vids, but worth a butchers... especially the Type R back end flayying!

EVO - Type R

EVO - R26vGTi

EVO - Focus ST


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> P.S. Toshiba, if possible please can you have a read of it - it might then help change your oh so blinkered view on this particular class of vehicle!


Not sure what you are referencing, but i can't read else i would take a look myself - so just pop up the winner. 

I'd consider the Civic or the ST.
O and explain my blinkered view. :wink:


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Car Mag' and top Gear Mag' viewed the Type R the best in the group tests - I undertsand that Evo did not rate it; I have not seen seen the magazine so I am unsure why they took a different view.


----------

